# speed nocks on custom strings?



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

i do bow jax speed sleeves upon request.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I moved from speed nocks to Bowjax sleeves. Easy to adjust and you don't have to worry about over or under crimping speed nocks. Much Better!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Core Archery on here does the regular speed nocks...HATE the bowjax studs myself, to big & bulky.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

We still do them. 


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Still do them upon request here aswell.. Otherwise we use pineridge finger savers or bowjax speed sleeves.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

To those of you still doing them have you checked with your insurance company? I know we were informed to no longer install them.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

We'll I know I did,I can't speak for anyone else though..from what it seems this isn't as big as an issue as some led it on to be In the beginning,Idk maybe it's worse for you because of the volume of strings you do,and your insurance provider sees higher volume as more chance of a failure but it doesn't seem to be effecting companies like pse or Hoyt,who are still using speed nocs quite religiously..


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

On the insurance note. I am looking at changing insurance provider for our string shop anyone have a good recommendation to who you are using. Feel free to pm me


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I do most of the time. Ray Knight just invented some new ones that look slick. I just got some from him. Time will tell if they are good..hehe


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Any pics of the ones from Ray?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll make a post on them here shortly when i have all the colors (should be this week) but here is a preview:


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> I'll make a post on them here shortly when i have all the colors (should be this week) but here is a preview:


Do you have some available? wouldn't mind a few packs if you haven't sent my Brownell order yet


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Do you have some available? wouldn't mind a few packs if you haven't sent my Brownell order yet


Just black and purple are ready. I'll have 7 other colors available later this week.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> Just black and purple are ready. I'll have 7 other colors available later this week.


Looking good, might have to get some myself



Hutch


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks good. Kudos to you for thinking outside the box


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

60X said:


> Looks good. Kudos to you for thinking outside the box


Thank you sir!


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks good ray will you be having dealer prices as well? Pm me and let me know what you need so I can be a dealeri


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

WIHoyt said:


> Looks good ray will you be having dealer prices as well? Pm me and let me know what you need so I can be a dealeri


Absolutely! We will have retail packs and builder packs. Dealers/builders welcome.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ill be interested in some as well. Great idea amd the packaging and look of the product looks awesome!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ray's speed nocks!!! Love em


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Ray's speed nocks!!! Love em


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Am awaiting the delivery of all the colors as well. Be placing my order shortly


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

More of the new speed nocks.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

Very Cool!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Ray not sure if I missed it but when can I order some of these speed nocks?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Hey Ray not sure if I missed it but when can I order some of these speed nocks?


I'll make a thread and set up an order page once i have all colors. Waiting on flo green, white and gray still and they should be done later this week. So far i have black, red, blue, orange, yellow and purple available.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Ill be ordering the dealer pack once you have all the colors.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice ill have to give them a try also


----------



## blklab72 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd like to place an as well.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Monday cant come soon enough! Im pumped for mine to be delivered!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I put those nocks up on Ebay for now. Search "TPU speed nocks"


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> I put those nocks up on Ebay for now. Search "TPU speed nocks"


Just checked them out and looking forward to trying them. They look great and much nicer than string sleeves. Can we mix colors? If I want to order the 24 pack can I get 12 black and 12 orange? Thanks


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Just checked them out and looking forward to trying them. They look great and much nicer than string sleeves. Can we mix colors? If I want to order the 24 pack can I get 12 black and 12 orange? Thanks


Absolutely! Mix as you wish.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great! I will be placing an order real soon.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> Absolutely! Mix as you wish.


I just placed an order on EBAY and didnt see a color option? Did I miss it?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jakeeib said:


> I just placed an order on EBAY and didnt see a color option? Did I miss it?


I put in the description that black will ship by default unless you put your color choices in the notes.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

I got in 200 black, 100 each of Red, Yellow, Orange, Blue, and Purple in the mail today. I will be posting a review once i get the remaining 3 colors on order. All I have to say right now is WOW, these blow the Bowjax out of the water. Not only do they grab the string better they are a more durable and tough rubber that I have no doubts will perform better!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Hogwire Strings said:


> View attachment 1922205
> 
> 
> I got in 200 black, 100 each of Red, Yellow, Orange, Blue, and Purple in the mail today. I will be posting a review once i get the remaining 3 colors on order. All I have to say right now is WOW, these blow the Bowjax out of the water. Not only do they grab the string better they are a more durable and tough rubber that I have no doubts will perform better!


I'm glad you like them bud! Thank you.


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

Look great,just placed my order.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> I put in the description that black will ship by default unless you put your color choices in the notes.


Yeah i must have missed that...thats cool black matches everything and I'll know for my next order. Thanks


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Received my TPU nocks yesterday and they look real nice. MUCH nicer than the string sleeves I have on my bow now. Unfortunately I sold my EZ press and my Bowa is being built right now so I cant install them yet.


----------



## Bigdee267 (Feb 12, 2014)

PAJason said:


> I am looking to get a set of strings for my new bow, and I know there are alot of guys that will not put speed nocks on anymore. Which builders out there still dothe speed nocks?


Brite Strings.com He make really good strings, check him out. Tel him big Dee sent you.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I ordered a 100 pack of a few different colors and they arrived today. The design and quality of the TPU speed nocks are very impressive compared to anything else on the market. Great job on the new product.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Ray, How meny standard nocks (say red) would one of yours replace, weight wise ?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> Ray, How meny standard nocks (say red) would one of yours replace, weight wise ?


The red brass nocks i've weighed at 7.3 grains/pc. So 3 nocks are 21.9 grains. The TPU nocks are 21 grains. Also about the same as 4 black brass nocks.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Ray knight said:


> The red brass nocks i've weighed at 7.3 grains/pc. So 3 nocks are 21.9 grains. The TPU nocks are 21 grains. Also about the same as 4 black brass nocks.


Thanks Ray,I couldn't wait for your reply. I went right ahead and ordered 100


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

marked for later


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Guy my ray knight speed nocks yesterday and tested them out on my experience. Gained 6 fps over bare string and quieter too. Win win.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

what are the 9 colors he is going to have them?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

NSSCOTT said:


> what are the 9 colors he is going to have them?


See here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2231623


----------



## chuyler82 (Sep 11, 2013)

Where can I order a set of them.... they look freaking sweet


----------



## chuyler82 (Sep 11, 2013)

Never mind dumb me I just saw the link..... I'm Def ordering a set right now lol


----------

